# Tork Haiyin Racing!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

http://racing.torkmotorcycles.com/


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

cool
Tinmouth was averaging 111kmh around Angelsey coastal circuit on her fastest lap.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

But she didn't ride the tork? She was Agni Racings rider..


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Jozzer said:


> But she didn't ride the tork? She was Agni Racings rider..


ok then how about Jim Lovell with 133kmh around snetterton


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

That's more like it...they did good at Snetterton. They didn't have much luck the rest of the series though. I wish them better next year..


----------

